# Hello



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Long time member posting here so I can get the account setup complete.


----------



## Shallowminded1 (Nov 24, 2015)

Vertigo said:


> Long time member posting here so I can get the account setup complete.


SEMPER PARATUS Aviator?


----------

